# Wild caught leucistic King cobra



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Whilst personally I prefer the standard wild type you can't argue she doesn't look beautiful. 

But how the hell did she survive?

https://youtu.be/MN-dDfC4X0M


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Naja Kaouthia has a naturally occurring morph, suphan.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UerzY1ede4A
And they do fine in the wild, They're meant to be more aggressive, but character seems the same as normal coloured to me.

It is a pretty snake, bet that was big bucks.

I think Nicholas Cage had a pair?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

GT2540 said:


> Naja Kaouthia has a naturally occurring morph, suphan.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UerzY1ede4A
> And they do fine in the wild, They're meant to be more aggressive, but character seems the same as normal coloured to me.
> 
> It is a pretty snake, bet that was big bucks.
> ...


She'd stick out like a sore thumb so I'd have thought a bird would have snapped her up in a jiffy. Obviously played the game of life and won. Well won as in at least she's now safe. Not sure how well she'll cope with all the stress that will now be put on her.

According to the bloke he bought her thinking she was 1 of a kind (in captivity) but there's actually 1 more in captivity.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Hideous...


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

There have been a few videos recently of Kevin and Brian Barczyk chilling out and talking about this cobra, and Kevin has already mentioned he can't wait to breed from her, no doubt to recoup the huge investment he has paid. In one of the conversations they discuss several of the losses they made, one was the "viper" royal, where Brian parted with $45,000 for an unusual patterned royal that was thought to be genetic, and it wasn't. Now if he paid that for a royal, then my guess is that this cobra was a six figure sum.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Malc said:


> There have been a few videos recently of Kevin and Brian Barczyk chilling out and talking about this cobra, and Kevin has already mentioned he can't wait to breed from her, no doubt to recoup the huge investment he has paid. In one of the conversations they discuss several of the losses they made, one was the "viper" royal, where Brian parted with $45,000 for an unusual patterned royal that was thought to be genetic, and it wasn't. Now if he paid that for a royal, then my guess is that this cobra was a six figure sum.


Urgh...... can we keep morphs out of venomous herpetoculture?


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ViperLover said:


> Urgh...... can we keep morphs out of venomous herpetoculture?


Suphans are white and naturally occurring.

To be fair I can't see him getting his money back, I think Kings aren't the fashion so much now?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

GT2540 said:


> Suphans are white and naturally occurring.
> 
> To be fair I can't see him getting his money back, I think Kings aren't the fashion so much now?


Suphans are also not a morph, they're a locale.

Much like mustard or dark brown Cape Cobras, are differences in locale.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, and why did you post a video of a couple of morons, doing some seriously dangerous stuff around a venomous snake?

Having a cobra sitting on a table, next to a bag of Doritos and reaching in to said bag is as irresponsible as it gets.

You should be setting a better example for the venomous community, by finding better content to post that doesn't normalise dangerous practises.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

ViperLover said:


> Suphans are also not a morph, they're a locale.
> 
> Much like mustard or dark brown Cape Cobras, are differences in locale.


Nice to see you back on the forum and in good spirits.

I was under the impression they were a morph, but I do stand to be corrected.

If you breed a suphan to a normal the offspring are normal (usually without a complete monocle) and probably a couple of suphans, nothing in-between they're either normal or suphan. If I then breed the normal looking offspring of this pairing together I get normals and suphan, again nothing in-between. So I would say as a layman this is genetic i.e. a morph. Perhaps someone could confirm this?

If I breed two puff adders together one from a locale known to have a heavy amount of yellow and one from a local known to be dark brown. The majority of the offspring will have the traits of both parents i.e. a locale and not a morph?




ViperLover said:


> Oh, and why did you post a video of a couple of morons, doing some seriously dangerous stuff around a venomous snake?
> 
> Having a cobra sitting on a table, next to a bag of Doritos and reaching in to said bag is as irresponsible as it gets.
> 
> You should be setting a better example for the venomous community, by finding better content to post that doesn't normalise dangerous practises.


To be honest my view is, as an adult and you choice to do something that is only a risk to yourself, do it how you feel is best for you. Whether this is keeping venomous snakes, riding horses, rock climbing, whatever floats your boat.

Personally I prefer parsnip and beetroot crisps with a balsamic glaze than Doritos.

My experience with cobra's is that if you know the snake well. You know what you can and can't do. They're so much easier to handle when defensive. The snake in the video does not strike me a particular stressed and both men seem to be at ease. It's probably as dangerous as changing a water bowl.

As to setting an example for the venomous community, I'm sure none of them give a toss and why should they. I only speak for myself and I'm sure that most feel this way about others actions. My view is that more damage is done by people commenting on something they have little to no experience of.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

GT2540 said:


> Nice to see you back on the forum and in good spirits.
> 
> I was under the impression they were a morph, but I do stand to be corrected.
> 
> ...


It's a locale in the same way that Hyde Country Pygmy rattlers are a locale - they might be bright red but they're not a morph.
'Suphan' is short for the Suphan Buri Province in Thailand. If memory serves, it was once thought of as a subspecies but research revealed that to be incorrect.

As ever, the reptile community has a bunch of idiots breathing down its neck - I'd say openly dismissing idiots doing dangerous stuff is a good idea. It gives us a counter argument.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Fill your boots.


https://venomland.forumotion.com/t41p50-naja-kauothia-suphan

*It's a morph*


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

In reality as much as “morphs” love them
Or not as a stand alone gene come from the wild. So to say have no place in the venomous hobby is nothing more than an opinion of personal taste. Regardless of species and Taxa beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if they exist in the wild then who are we to judge? James do you have your own personal DWA yet? Last we spoke it was just a rat snake species you owned and went to venom days and did lots of reading?


----------

